# Rattly And Raw Present: beautiful CHAOS



## rattlyandraw (May 10, 2018)

*A SLIGHTLY MAD KEY/SCALE LINKED PATTERN GENERATOR*

Beautiful Chaos was created to give the feeling of instantly capturing a tiny moment of sound and spraying it into a key and scale friendly, swirling cloud of musical bliss.



More technically, Beautiful Chaos allows the instant generation of key and scale linked, random patterns and soundscapes. We also felt it was crucial for the user to be able to capture a cycle of the pattern, enter their own scales and patterns and control external MIDI instruments from the Beautiful Chaos engine.


*MIDI OUT MODE*: this lets you control external instruments either in a DAW or midi with the Beautiful Chaos engine
*LOTS OF SOUNDS*: we made 508 complimentary voices for you to mix and process within the Beautiful Chaos engine
*FULLY PROGRAMMABLE SCALE SYSTEM*: either pick from a long list of premade scales or easily program your own
*PATTERN LOCK*: stores the last cycle of the pattern sequence allowing you to lessen the chaos with ease
*EASY RHYTHMIC PROGRAMMING*: a table lets you quickly draw in your own patterns in up to 32 divisions making odd time programming simple
*DYNAMIC RANDOMISATION: *for maximum chaos, dynamic random mode constantly switches sound in all banks (with user defined time intervals). This makes for awesome evolving soundscapes
*HACK OUR STUFF: *instructions included for replacing our sounds with your own

available now for an introductory price of £14.99 (usually £24.99) from:
www.rattlyandraw.com


----------



## gregh (May 10, 2018)

looks interesting - but I would like to see a short video demo of functions.


----------



## Steinmetzify (May 11, 2018)

Agreed. Would also like a short demo.


----------



## kgdrum (May 11, 2018)

gregh said:


> looks interesting - but I would like to see a short video demo of functions.




+1
I really have no idea what this is capable of..........please add a demo video.


----------



## rattlyandraw (May 11, 2018)

Message recieved!! It's in progress! Thanks


----------



## bartveld (May 16, 2018)

The interface seems somewhat similar to Riff Generation by InSession. I wonder how this is different.


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 4, 2018)

rattlyandraw said:


> Message recieved!! It's in progress! Thanks



Took a chance on this and cannot wrap my head around it... definitely need a walkthrough detailing the iteration/randomization process.


----------



## rattlyandraw (Jul 12, 2018)

a HUGE apology for the delay to the walkthrough. We're AGAIN suffering from staffing issues. There is one in progress and hopefully will be with you soon. Lots of love to you all!


----------



## YogiFish (Jul 14, 2018)

I just bought this instrument, and yes it’s a bit different. But, that’s what makes it so interesting. The process of figuring this out helps stimulate my creative approach.

Most UI are so common and boring, that you end up doing the same music over and over again. Not sure what I will produce with this plugin, but I’m sure that ‘beautiful CHAOS’ will lead me to something new and wonderful.

Take the adventure and give it a try, the creative child inside will thank you. It doesn’t cost that much.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jul 27, 2018)

I would really like to give this a try even without video if I could only download or print or whatever the manual at least without signing in another of this only-one-time-use-neads-another-password stuff....Sigh....that could not be so difficult to just offer a manual as pdf (and I dont care if its not finished, not the last version, just something I could READ to try to understand at least a littble bit of what this is all about).


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jul 28, 2018)

> YogiFish


 (or of course develloper, evrybody else using it): maybe you already have diven deep enough into this see of inspiration to answer some simple questions:

- can you compose a complete song with these generated patterns instantly or do you have to export the midi for each patternd and then build the song out of it in the daw ?
- if you choose the same "preset" (built in or generated from you) on different tracks how random does it react, will the tracks stay in "tune" (in case of scale AND generated chords) or does each drift in totally different directions so that you might get dissonances from it (chaos) instead of something "beautiful"

Have tried to follow the online manual as far as possible but that does not really answer these questions which are essential for me in case of workflow. I love random stuff as for example the SzcZ stuff like cracklefield, but the difference: he does the craziest stuff but writes the most beautiful and understandable manuals so you really know what you get.

I know that it dont cost much in case of money but I am sure it will cost lots of time to just understand the basics, so I would really be glad to at least be able to assess if it could fit in my workflow at all....


----------



## AmbientMile (Mar 5, 2019)

rattlyandraw said:


> a HUGE apology for the delay to the walkthrough. We're AGAIN suffering from staffing issues. There is one in progress and hopefully will be with you soon. Lots of love to you all!



Too bad the video never happened...


----------



## LamaRose (Mar 6, 2019)

AmbientMile said:


> Too bad the video never happened...


They should offer a coupon to those those who purchased this to try another one of their instruments because this was a complete waste of $20... may have had potential, but completely unusable as is.


----------



## Kejero (Mar 27, 2019)

Of course they never made that video. On page 4 of the manual it says "We don't know how it works either!". :D
On the flip side: it's still on introductory price. Hurry!


----------



## rattlyandraw (Apr 24, 2020)

RIGHT!!! HUGE Apologies for the massive delay in getting this done but finally, thanks to our awesome new member Jamie, here is a GUI video!!!!


----------



## CGR (Apr 24, 2020)

Here's a track of mine from a production music album which incorporates Beautiful Chaos:





__





Motion Focus Music







hrvst.co


----------



## rattlyandraw (Apr 24, 2020)

CGR said:


> Here's a track of mine from a production music album which incorporates Beautiful Chaos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





CGR said:


> Here's a track of mine from a production music album which incorporates Beautiful Chaos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh. Nice job! Thanks for posting!


----------



## AmbientMile (Apr 24, 2020)

I bought Beautiful Chaos on launch and like a lot of others, didn't click with it. The new GUI video is very helpful. Also, they have created a new instrument called Darkly Cinematic Apparatus that is an update to earlier libraries. It is an excellent update and adds many new features. It's a great value for the cost. I have no connection to them, I've just enjoyed many of their products for a number of years.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Apr 24, 2020)

Already some questions the manual/video dont answer (hope the answer wont take another 2 years  ).

- How can I turn voices OFF for the midi out or in general reduce the polyphony/number of generated parallel midi notes ? So far when I record or play the generated midi threw another midi instrument I have just too many midi notes generated parallel
- turning OFF the voices does not help, they are muted when I only play Beautiful Chaos but the generated midi goes out as well when recorded or playing another instrument with the midi
- using "midi out mode" (which would be logical) does not help either
- the same direction: is it possible to generate ONLY chords ? When I try this out it seems it puts the chords additionally to the already generated notes

EDIT: as there might be some other workarounds I have not thought of, background is I want to record the 4 different voices to 4 midi channels and play them with 4 different instruments outside of Beautiful Chaos.

First impression apart from this: very beautiful and works very well with the already mentioned Darkly Cinematic Apparatus which is reall another nice one as well, integrated presets makes it very nice to use.


----------



## rattlyandraw (Apr 26, 2020)

Hi Karl! Midi out mode radically simplifies the output midi to a single stream. There shouldn't be any parallel notes generated then. Shoot us a mail at [email protected] or on messenger on FB and we'll try and work out what's causing extra midi to be generated in your configuration!

Thanks!


----------



## KarlHeinz (Apr 27, 2020)

Thanks, email sent, but as I am at work now screenshot etc. will come this evening when back at home.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Apr 27, 2020)

Seems they are definitely BACK .

Quick answer from support, requests taken, really looking very, very curious what will come out of it.

And as I was mainly interested because of this Beautiful Chaos and only "by accident" has chosen the sale to buy the Darkly Cinematic Apparatus I must say this is another really extraordinary thing.

And if you dont let the interface from Beautiful Chaos scare you too much and dont want to adjust evrything but instead let the beauty flow from the Chaos its just marvellous.

While I am really curiously waiting for this maybe becoming versatile and useable in case of generated midi on the other hand I can just turn the randomn on, feed a single note into it and listen for hours to the beautiful sounds just coming from the beauty universe out of this black box  .

Really great your back


----------



## rattlyandraw (Apr 29, 2020)

ahhhh - thanks so much!


----------



## KarlHeinz (May 1, 2020)

I am so exited about this stuff I just have to share this little sketch  .

There is NO real mixing (no effects on the channels, not even EQ), NO automation, nothing, just the pure beauty of the Chaos accompanied by the Darkly Cinematic Apparatus and some sparkles of Will Frys Percussion thrown in.

Just 7 tracks, used Mulab cause its just the fastest for some sketching, a little finishing with T-Racks mainly for fading in and out.

All credits for the composition goes to the Beautiful Chaos Engine !


I must say I never had so much fun making a little ambient/chillout sketch then with this rattly and raw stuff


----------

